# Smoked Mac & Cheese (no milk) - with pics



## texasgal81 (Apr 1, 2014)

I usually smoke some chickens every few weeks or so and Sunday I decided to thrown on the bacon wrapped asparagus I've made before and searched around for a mac & cheese recipe to smoke too. The big problem was that I didn't have any milk and couldn't leave the chickens smoking on my apartment patio and go get some. I finally found a really good recipe that uses no milk and changed it up a bit for my tastes.

Here's the original recipe if anyone is interested - http://serendipityandspice.com/tarabelles-mac-and-cheese-recipe-with-no-milk/

Ingredients

2 cups elbow macaroni (I used shells since that's what I had)
3 cups water
1 TBS butter
2 cups shredded cheese (used fiesta mix & sharp cheddar)
8oz package of cream cheese
Instructions

Cook the macaroni in water until done.
Drain macaroni and set to the side.
Melt butter in sauce pan.
Add cream cheese and cook low till melted- be careful not to burn.
Add in shredded cheese and macaroni.
Stir vigorously until all cheese is melted together and well mixed.

****MY CHANGES****  The recipe above is pretty plain, so I kicked it up by adding crumbed bacon that I fried up, about 4 oz of diced green chiles, 2 TBS of diced jalapenos, 1 tsp group mustard, garlic powder, salt, and pepper to taste. Then topped with more cheese and panko bread crumbs. This makes a small square pan so you can double it up for a cake sized pan (9"x13").

I smoked it on 250 for about 30 minutes using hickory and pecan that I always used. It was a little smoky for me, but still good. I think I'll cut back on the actual smoke time next time though. When it was done on the smoker, I put in on broil in the oven for a few minutes to brown up the top a bit.













photo 1.JPG



__ texasgal81
__ Apr 1, 2014





        













photo 2.JPG



__ texasgal81
__ Apr 1, 2014


----------



## smoking b (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks good & so does the asparagus  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Nice little smoke


----------



## disco (Apr 1, 2014)

You would be ny friend  if you served that to me. Thanks for the recipe. 

Disco


----------



## texasgal81 (Apr 1, 2014)

Smoking B said:


> Looks good & so does the asparagus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks B! It was really good and went great with the chicken.


Disco said:


> You would be ny friend if you served that to me. Thanks for the recipe.
> 
> Disco


Disco, I would make it for you if you weren't so far away! lol.


----------



## disco (Apr 1, 2014)

texasgal81 said:


> Disco, I would make it for you if you weren't so far away! lol.


Well, that answer makes you a friend anyway.


----------



## joopster (Apr 1, 2014)

Here was my smoked mac...













Photo Feb 27, 17 32 15.jpg



__ joopster
__ Feb 27, 2014


















Photo Feb 27, 16 06 51.jpg



__ joopster
__ Feb 27, 2014


----------



## texasgal81 (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks good Joopster!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 1, 2014)

Tasty lookin meal, great job !!  Thumbs Up


----------



## texasgal81 (Apr 2, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin meal, great job !!


Thank you!


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 2, 2014)

texasgal81 said:


> I usually smoke some chickens every few weeks or so and Sunday I decided to thrown on the bacon wrapped asparagus I've made before and searched around for a mac & cheese recipe to smoke too. The big problem was that I didn't have any milk and couldn't leave the chickens smoking on my apartment patio and go get some. I finally found a really good recipe that uses no milk and changed it up a bit for my tastes.
> 
> Here's the original recipe if anyone is interested - http://serendipityandspice.com/tarabelles-mac-and-cheese-recipe-with-no-milk/
> 
> ...


Whoo Chee Momma that looks good!


----------



## beeflover (Apr 2, 2014)

nice!


----------



## texasgal81 (Apr 3, 2014)

BDSkelly said:


> Whoo Chee Momma that looks good!



And it was! The smoke just adds to the greatness of Mac & cheese. Put it on your to-do list. :drool



beeflover said:


> nice!



Thanks!


----------



## driedstick (Apr 8, 2014)

Sorry I am late on this but that looks great, thanks - will have to try that asparagas wrap


----------

